# Insufficient space error



## mzrdisi (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm running the latest SC 0.5 and lately I keep getting errors for apps when I try to install them. Usually it's games.

I have well over 1GB left, but it won't let me download a game that is 5MB.

Whats the deal on this? Is this just a sign of old age for this phone with Google just screwing up the market?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the dev subforum is reserved for releases. moved to M/F/S general.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

mzrdisi said:


> I'm running the latest SC 0.5 and lately I keep getting errors for apps when I try to install them. Usually it's games.
> 
> I have well over 1GB left, but it won't let me download a game that is 5MB.
> 
> Whats the deal on this? Is this just a sign of old age for this phone with Google just screwing up the market?


i have had this issue before and i contacted google market help about it, they said it is something to do with the sd card. try unmounting it, then remounting it to the phone, and reboot and try again. it's something to do with the read/write to the sd not working properly. that's what they told me anyway


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I've had the same problem, most of the time I just try a second...or third time and it works. (On 2 devices other than the Fascy as well)


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

You could try cache cleaner ng from the market.... More info in the ics thread


----------



## mzrdisi (Sep 18, 2011)

It definitely comes and goes. I've found that sometimes rebooting allows me to download, other times, it doesn't. It appears to be totally random. It's annoying as hell. I'm trying the cache cleaner right now. Cache cleaner didn't seem to work.


----------



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

a bad install did this to me, I went to stock and reinstalled, then it worked


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

i have found this to happen when purchasing/installing from the web browser android market (idk why)

2 things seem to work, either wiping market data or taking out your sdcard and putting it back in, or some combo of both


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> i have found this to happen when purchasing/installing from the web browser android market (idk why)
> 
> 2 things seem to work, either wiping market data or taking out your sdcard and putting it back in, or some combo of both


yeah. i remember back before they updated the market to what it is now, when it had the green menus, my market data was always messing up out of the blue where all my installed apps would just disappear from the my apps menu in the market. usually deleting the data would fix it but sometimes i had to uninstall the market updates as well to fix it. as we all know this new version of the market is not exactly perfect either and does some strange things from time to time, so that could be it. i just know the last time i got the insufficient space error, unmounting the sd card the remounting it and rebooting made it go away for now. if these things don't resolve it, i guess it could be a possibility that the sd card is on the fritz. IDK. i can't say i have ever had an sd card go bad, but i am sure it happens


----------

